# Hay ya'll!



## hnbarnes (Apr 23, 2009)

New guy to the forum from Johnston County, NC. I just purchased a slightly used Mathews Drenalin last week. It did not come with sights, arrows, quiver or release, any suggestions? Plan on doing some turkey and deer hunting with it. I will appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Hunter


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


From Hoke County , NC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Hunter. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT and Archery, you are gonna love it !!!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Take your bow to a local pro shop and let them help you with attachments. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT and the great sport of archery!:welcome:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!! Head to your local proshop, they will hook you up.


----------

